# computer freezes by shutting down and have to do it manually

## nickel

Hi Everyone!

I have the problem mentioned above. And it is really a pain in the a...!

I want to shutdown ,it doesn't matter how  (pressing the power button in gnome and selecting   shudown, in terminal: poweroff, halt, shutdown -h now), all the same results.  GDM is sopped and all the daemos and processes are stoped. Then it says: remounting / readonly and    after a couple of seconds [a number] power down and then nothing happens. I have to push down the power button.

I can connect with ssh from my smartphone and ipad but i can't shutdown!

I read a lotin the internet, but none did refer my problem or are outdated. E.g. i can reboot w/o issues and i use kerne 3.8.13.

I have an Acer Aspire 7750g.

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b4)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev b4)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM65 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Broadway [ATI Mobility Radeon HD 6800 Series]

01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Juniper HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5700 Series]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet (rev c0)

03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43227 802.11b/g/n

05:00.0 USB controller: NEC Corporation uPD720200 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 04)

```

emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.11.55 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.5.4, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.8.13-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.8.13-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2670QM_CPU_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

KiB Mem:     8158552 total,   6661744 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 09 Jun 2013 13:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r3, 3.2.3-r2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4, 4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo multimedia rebutia gnome php sunrise lordvan x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA Broadcom"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -mno-avx -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -mno-avx -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/multimedia /var/lib/layman/rebutia /var/lib/layman/gnome /var/lib/layman/php /var/lib/layman/sunrise /var/lib/layman/lordvan /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk iconv icu ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify libsecret mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline sdl session socialweb spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeonhd radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

eix-installed all:

```

Die folgenden Paketversionen sind installiert:

app-accessibility/espeak-1.45.04

app-accessibility/speech-dispatcher-0.7.1-r1

app-admin/apache-tools-2.2.24

app-admin/eselect-1.3.4

app-admin/eselect-ctags-1.13

app-admin/eselect-esd-20060719

app-admin/eselect-fontconfig-1.1

app-admin/eselect-mesa-0.0.10

app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.2.6.1

app-admin/eselect-php-0.6.2

app-admin/eselect-pinentry-0.3

app-admin/eselect-python-20100321

app-admin/eselect-qtgraphicssystem-1.1.1

app-admin/eselect-ruby-20100603

app-admin/eselect-timidity-20110513

app-admin/eselect-vi-1.1.7-r1

app-admin/eselect-wxwidgets-1.4

app-admin/gam-server-0.1.10-r1

app-admin/gamin-0.1.10

app-admin/gnome-system-tools-2.32.0-r3

app-admin/perl-cleaner-2.7

app-admin/pessulus-2.30.4

app-admin/python-updater-0.10

app-admin/sabayon-2.30.1

app-admin/sudo-1.8.6_p3

app-admin/syslog-ng-3.2.5

app-admin/system-config-printer-common-1.3.11-r1

app-admin/system-config-printer-gnome-1.3.11

app-admin/system-tools-backends-2.10.2

app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r3

app-arch/cabextract-1.4

app-arch/cpio-2.11

app-arch/file-roller-2.32.2

app-arch/gzip-1.5

app-arch/lha-114i-r7

app-arch/libarchive-3.0.4-r1

app-arch/p7zip-9.13

app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0.0.5g

app-arch/tar-1.26

app-arch/unrar-4.2.4

app-arch/unzip-6.0-r3

app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.4-r1

app-arch/zip-3.0-r1

app-cdr/brasero-2.32.1-r1

app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3-r1

app-cdr/cdrtools-3.00

app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-7.1-r1

app-cdr/gnomebaker-0.6.4-r1

app-cdr/xcdroast-0.98_alpha16

app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.19

app-crypt/gpgme-1.3.2

app-crypt/mhash-0.9.9.9-r1

app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.2

app-crypt/qca-2.0.3

app-crypt/seahorse-2.32.0

app-dicts/aspell-en-6.0.0

app-dicts/myspell-en-20081002

app-editors/gedit-2.30.4

app-editors/gvim-7.3.409

app-editors/vim-7.3.409

app-editors/vim-core-7.3.409

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20130224

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-db-20130224

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-20130224

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20130224

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl-20130224

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20130224

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20130224

app-emulation/wine-1.4.1

app-i18n/enca-1.13-r3

app-laptop/radeontool-1.6.3

app-misc/ca-certificates-20111025

app-misc/editor-wrapper-4

app-misc/geoclue-0.12.99

app-misc/media-player-info-17

app-misc/mime-types-9

app-misc/pax-utils-0.4

app-misc/strigi-0.7.7-r2

app-mobilephone/obex-data-server-0.4.6

app-mobilephone/obexd-0.46

app-office/dia-0.97.2-r1

app-office/grisbi-0.8.9-r1

app-office/homebank-4.3

app-office/libreoffice-3.6.4.3

app-office/libreoffice-l10n-3.6.4.3

app-portage/eix-0.25.5

app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0.7

app-portage/layman-2.0.0

app-portage/portage-utils-0.10

app-shells/bash-4.2_p37

app-shells/push-1.5

app-text/FoxitReader-1.1.0

app-text/acroread-9.5.4

app-text/aspell-0.60.6.1

app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.19.1

app-text/calibre-0.9.20

app-text/cuneiform-1.1.0-r1

app-text/docbook-dsssl-stylesheets-1.79

app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.0-r3

app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r6

app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.2-r2

app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.3-r1

app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.4-r2

app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.5-r1

app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.78.0

app-text/enchant-1.6.0

app-text/evince-2.32.0-r4

app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.05-r1

app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.20.10

app-text/gocr-0.49

app-text/gtkspell-2.0.16

app-text/htmldoc-1.8.27-r3

app-text/htmltidy-20090325-r1

app-text/hunspell-1.3.2-r3

app-text/iso-codes-3.37

app-text/libexttextcat-3.4.0

app-text/libpaper-1.1.24-r1

app-text/libspectre-0.2.7

app-text/libwpd-0.9.6

app-text/libwpg-0.2.1

app-text/libwps-0.2.7

app-text/mythes-1.2.3

app-text/openjade-1.3.2-r3

app-text/opensp-1.5.2-r3

app-text/pdf2oo-20090715

app-text/podofo-0.9.1

app-text/poppler-0.22.2-r1

app-text/poppler-data-0.4.6

app-text/rarian-0.8.1-r1

app-text/recode-3.6_p17-r2

app-text/scrollkeeper-9999-r1

app-text/scrollkeeper-dtd-1.0

app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r5

app-text/tesseract-3.02-r1

app-text/xmlto-0.0.24-r1

app-text/xournal-0.4.7

app-text/yagf-0.9.2

app-text/zathura-0.2.1

app-text/zathura-pdf-poppler-0.2.1

app-vim/gentoo-syntax-20120109

dev-cpp/atkmm-2.22.6

dev-cpp/cairomm-1.10.0

dev-cpp/clucene-2.3.3.4-r4

dev-cpp/glibmm-2.32.1

dev-cpp/gstreamermm-0.10.10.1

dev-cpp/gtkglextmm-1.2.0-r1

dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.24.2

dev-cpp/gtkmm-3.4.0

dev-cpp/libcmis-0.2.3-r1

dev-cpp/libxmlpp-2.34.2

dev-cpp/mm-common-0.9.5

dev-cpp/pangomm-2.28.4

dev-db/mysql-5.1.67

dev-db/mysql-connector-c++-1.1.1

dev-db/mysql-init-scripts-2.0_pre1-r2

dev-db/sqlite-3.7.15.2

dev-db/unixODBC-2.3.1

dev-dotnet/art-sharp-2.24.2

dev-dotnet/atk-sharp-2.12.10

dev-dotnet/dbus-sharp-0.7.0-r1

dev-dotnet/dbus-sharp-glib-0.5.0

dev-dotnet/gconf-sharp-2.24.2

dev-dotnet/gdk-sharp-2.12.10

dev-dotnet/gio-sharp-0.3

dev-dotnet/gkeyfile-sharp-0.1

dev-dotnet/glade-sharp-2.12.10

dev-dotnet/glib-sharp-2.12.10

dev-dotnet/gnome-sharp-2.24.2

dev-dotnet/gnomevfs-sharp-2.24.2

dev-dotnet/google-gdata-sharp-1.4.0.2-r2

dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-2.12.10

dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-beans-2.14.0

dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-gapi-2.12.10

dev-dotnet/gudev-sharp-0.1

dev-dotnet/libgdiplus-2.10.9

dev-dotnet/mono-addins-0.6.2

dev-dotnet/notify-sharp-0.4.0_pre20090305

dev-dotnet/pango-sharp-2.12.10

dev-dotnet/taglib-sharp-2.1.0.0

dev-games/ggz-client-libs-0.0.14.1-r1

dev-games/gigi-0.8_pre20130312

dev-games/libggz-0.0.14.1

dev-games/ogre-1.8.1

dev-games/ois-1.3

dev-java/ant-core-1.8.4-r1

dev-java/ant-nodeps-1.8.4

dev-java/aopalliance-1.0-r1

dev-java/apple-java-extensions-bin-1.5

dev-java/bcprov-1.40

dev-java/bsh-2.0_beta4-r4

dev-java/commons-cli-1.2

dev-java/commons-codec-1.4

dev-java/commons-httpclient-3.1

dev-java/commons-logging-1.1.1

dev-java/commons-net-1.4.1-r1

dev-java/icedtea-bin-6.1.12.2

dev-java/icu4j-3.8.1-r1

dev-java/jakarta-oro-2.0.8-r3

dev-java/java-config-2.1.12-r1

dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.16

dev-java/javacc-4.0-r4

dev-java/javatoolkit-0.3.0-r6

dev-java/jgoodies-looks-1.2.2-r1

dev-java/jmdns-1.0

dev-java/json-simple-1.1

dev-java/junit-3.8.2-r1

dev-java/jython-2.2.1-r1

dev-java/libreadline-java-0.8.0-r3

dev-java/log4j-1.2.16

dev-java/lucene-2.9.4

dev-java/lucene-analyzers-2.3.2

dev-java/servletapi-2.4-r5

dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.43

dev-java/swt-3.6.1

dev-java/swt-3.7.2

dev-java/tomcat-servlet-api-7.0.27

dev-java/xml-commons-external-1.4.01

dev-lang/lua-5.1.5

dev-lang/mono-2.10.9-r2

dev-lang/nacl-toolchain-newlib-0_p9093

dev-lang/nasm-2.10.05

dev-lang/orc-0.4.16-r1

dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1

dev-lang/php-5.3.14

dev-lang/php-5.4.13

dev-lang/python-2.7.3-r3

dev-lang/python-3.2.3-r2

dev-lang/ruby-1.8.7_p371

dev-lang/ruby-1.9.3_p392

dev-lang/spidermonkey-1.8.5-r4

dev-lang/tcl-8.5.13-r1

dev-lang/tk-8.5.13-r1

dev-lang/v8-3.15.11.15

dev-lang/vala-0.14.2-r2

dev-lang/yasm-1.2.0

dev-libs/DirectFB-1.4.9-r1

dev-libs/apr-1.4.5

dev-libs/apr-util-1.3.12

dev-libs/atk-2.4.0

dev-libs/boost-1.49.0-r2

dev-libs/chmlib-0.40-r1

dev-libs/cloog-ppl-0.15.10

dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.25-r4

dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.100.2

dev-libs/dotconf-1.3

dev-libs/elfutils-0.149

dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12

dev-libs/expat-2.1.0-r2

dev-libs/fribidi-0.19.5-r1

dev-libs/girara-0.1.4

dev-libs/glib-2.32.4-r1

dev-libs/gmime-2.4.32

dev-libs/gmp-5.0.2_p1

dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.32.1

dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.32.1

dev-libs/hyphen-2.8.6

dev-libs/icu-49.1.2

dev-libs/iniparser-3.1

dev-libs/json-c-0.9-r1

dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.14

dev-libs/libassuan-2.0.3

dev-libs/libatasmart-0.19

dev-libs/libatomic_ops-1.2-r1

dev-libs/libattica-0.4.1

dev-libs/libburn-1.2.4

dev-libs/libcdio-0.83

dev-libs/libcroco-0.6.5

dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt-0.9.2

dev-libs/libebml-1.2.2

dev-libs/libevent-2.0.21

dev-libs/libffi-3.0.11

dev-libs/libgamin-0.1.10-r3

dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.5.0-r2

dev-libs/libgdata-0.8.1-r2

dev-libs/libgee-0.6.4

dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10

dev-libs/libgusb-0.1.4

dev-libs/libgweather-2.30.3

dev-libs/libical-0.48

dev-libs/libisofs-1.2.4

dev-libs/libksba-1.3.0

dev-libs/libmcrypt-2.5.8-r2

dev-libs/libnl-1.1-r3

dev-libs/libnl-3.2.14

dev-libs/liboil-0.3.17

dev-libs/liboobs-3.0.0

dev-libs/libpcre-8.30-r2

dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.3

dev-libs/libsigc++-2.2.10

dev-libs/libtasn1-2.13

dev-libs/libunique-1.1.6-r1

dev-libs/libunique-3.0.2

dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12-r7

dev-libs/libusb-1.0.9

dev-libs/libx86-1.1-r2

dev-libs/libxdg-basedir-1.1.1

dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.0-r2

dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.28

dev-libs/libyaml-0.1.4

dev-libs/mpc-1.0.1

dev-libs/mpfr-3.1.1

dev-libs/nettle-2.6

dev-libs/nspr-4.9.5

dev-libs/nss-3.14.3

dev-libs/oniguruma-5.9.2-r1

dev-libs/openobex-1.5

dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1c

dev-libs/popt-1.16-r1

dev-libs/ppl-0.11.2-r1

dev-libs/protobuf-2.5.0

dev-libs/pth-2.0.7-r3

dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.28

dev-libs/redland-1.0.15

dev-libs/tinyxml-2.6.2-r2

dev-libs/tinyxml2-1.0.9_p20121123

dev-libs/totem-pl-parser-2.32.6-r1

dev-libs/vala-common-0.18.0

dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.60-r1

dev-perl/Archive-Zip-1.300.0

dev-perl/Authen-SASL-2.160.0

dev-perl/Crypt-PasswdMD5-1.300.0

dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.7

dev-perl/DBI-1.623.0

dev-perl/Digest-HMAC-1.30.0

dev-perl/Digest-SHA1-2.130.0

dev-perl/Encode-Locale-1.30.0

dev-perl/Error-0.170.160

dev-perl/File-BaseDir-0.30.0

dev-perl/File-DesktopEntry-0.40.0

dev-perl/File-Listing-6.40.0

dev-perl/File-MimeInfo-0.150.0

dev-perl/HTML-Parser-3.690.0

dev-perl/HTML-Tagset-3.200.0

dev-perl/HTTP-Cookies-6.0.0

dev-perl/HTTP-Daemon-6.10.0

dev-perl/HTTP-Date-6.20.0

dev-perl/HTTP-Message-6.30.0

dev-perl/HTTP-Negotiate-6.0.0

dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-1.840.0

dev-perl/LWP-MediaTypes-6.20.0

dev-perl/LWP-Protocol-https-6.20.0

dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.50.0

dev-perl/Net-DBus-1.0.0

dev-perl/Net-Daemon-0.480.0

dev-perl/Net-HTTP-6.30.0

dev-perl/Net-SMTP-SSL-1.10.0

dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.520.0

dev-perl/PlRPC-0.202.0

dev-perl/Proc-ProcessTable-0.450.0

dev-perl/Text-Iconv-1.700.0

dev-perl/Tie-IxHash-1.220.0

dev-perl/URI-1.600.0

dev-perl/WWW-RobotRules-6.10.0

dev-perl/XML-Filter-BufferText-1.10.0

dev-perl/XML-Handler-YAWriter-0.230.0

dev-perl/XML-LibXML-1.900.0

dev-perl/XML-NamespaceSupport-1.110.0

dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.410.0

dev-perl/XML-SAX-0.990.0

dev-perl/XML-SAX-Base-1.80.0

dev-perl/XML-SAX-Writer-0.530.0

dev-perl/XML-Simple-2.180.0

dev-perl/XML-Twig-3.410.0

dev-perl/XML-XPath-1.130.0

dev-perl/libwww-perl-6.30.0

dev-perl/libxml-perl-0.80.0

dev-python/PyQt4-4.9.6-r2

dev-python/argparse-1.2.1

dev-python/beautifulsoup-3.2.0

dev-python/beautifulsoup-4.1.3-r1

dev-python/bug-buddy-python-2.32.0

dev-python/configglue-0.2

dev-python/cssselect-0.7.1

dev-python/cssutils-0.9.9

dev-python/dbus-python-1.1.1-r1

dev-python/dnspython-1.9.4

dev-python/docutils-0.10

dev-python/evolution-python-2.32.0

dev-python/gconf-python-2.28.1

dev-python/gnome-applets-python-2.32.0

dev-python/gnome-desktop-python-2.32.0

dev-python/gnome-keyring-python-2.32.0

dev-python/gnome-python-base-2.28.1

dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-base-2.32.0

dev-python/gnome-python-extras-base-2.25.3

dev-python/gnome-vfs-python-2.28.1

dev-python/gst-python-0.10.22

dev-python/httplib2-0.7.6

dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2

dev-python/libbonobo-python-2.28.1

dev-python/libgnome-python-2.28.1

dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.28.1

dev-python/librsvg-python-2.32.0

dev-python/libwnck-python-2.32.0

dev-python/lxml-3.0.1

dev-python/mechanize-0.2.5

dev-python/netifaces-0.8

dev-python/notify-python-0.1.1-r2

dev-python/numpy-1.6.2-r2

dev-python/oauth-1.0.1

dev-python/ply-3.4

dev-python/pyasn1-0.1.4

dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r2

dev-python/pycrypto-2.6

dev-python/pycups-1.9.62

dev-python/pycurl-7.19.0-r1

dev-python/pyglet-1.1.4

dev-python/pygments-1.5-r1

dev-python/pygobject-2.28.6-r52

dev-python/pygobject-3.2.2-r1

dev-python/pygtk-2.24.0-r2

dev-python/pygtkglext-1.1.0

dev-python/pygtksourceview-2.10.1

dev-python/pyinotify-0.9.2

dev-python/pyogg-1.3-r1

dev-python/pyopenal-0.1.6

dev-python/pyopengl-3.0.1

dev-python/pyopenssl-0.12

dev-python/pyorbit-2.24.0

dev-python/python-dateutil-2.1

dev-python/python-exec-0.2

dev-python/python-ldap-2.4.10

dev-python/pyvorbis-1.4-r3

dev-python/pyxdg-0.25

dev-python/setuptools-0.6.30-r1

dev-python/simplejson-3.0.7

dev-python/sip-4.14.3

dev-python/six-1.1.0

dev-python/twisted-11.0.0

dev-python/twisted-names-11.0.0

dev-python/twisted-web-11.0.0

dev-python/ubuntuone-storage-protocol-1.2.0

dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.4

dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.4-r2

dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.4

dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.4

dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.4-r1

dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.4

dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.4

dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.4

dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.4

dev-qt/qttest-4.8.4

dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.4

dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.4

dev-ruby/json-1.6.8

dev-ruby/libxml-2.2.1

dev-ruby/racc-1.4.8

dev-ruby/rake-0.9.2.2

dev-ruby/rdoc-3.12.1

dev-ruby/rubygems-1.8.24

dev-tcltk/snack-2.2.10-r5

dev-tcltk/tls-1.6-r2

dev-util/android-sdk-update-manager-21.1

dev-util/argouml-0.34

dev-util/automoc-0.9.88

dev-util/boost-build-1.49.0

dev-util/bsdiff-4.3-r2

dev-util/cmake-2.8.9

dev-util/codeblocks-12.11

dev-util/cppunit-1.13.1

dev-util/ctags-5.8

dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.21

dev-util/dialog-1.2.20121230

dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.32.4

dev-util/glade-3.12.1

dev-util/gperf-3.0.4

dev-util/gtk-builder-convert-2.24.11

dev-util/gtk-doc-1.18-r1

dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.18

dev-util/intltool-0.50.2

dev-util/mdds-0.6.1

dev-util/meld-1.6.0

dev-util/patchutils-0.3.2

dev-util/pkgconfig-0.28

dev-util/ragel-6.7-r1

dev-vcs/git-1.8.1.5

dev-vcs/mercurial-2.4.2

dev-vcs/subversion-1.7.7

games-kids/pytraffic-2.5.4-r1

games-misc/opengfx-0.4.5

games-misc/openmsx-0.3.1

games-misc/opensfx-0.2.3

games-puzzle/brainworkshop-4.8.1

games-simulation/openttd-1.2.3

games-strategy/freeciv-2.3.3

games-strategy/freeorion-0.4.3_pre20130312

games-strategy/triplea-1.6.1.2

games-util/catcodec-1.0.3

games-util/nml-0.2.4-r1

gnome-base/dconf-0.12.1

gnome-base/gconf-2.32.4

gnome-base/gdm-2.20.11-r1

gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1-r2

gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.32.1.1-r1

gnome-base/gnome-common-3.1.0

gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.32.1-r1

gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.32.1

gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.32.1-r1

gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.30.5

gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.18.0

gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.32.1-r3

gnome-base/gnome-session-2.32.1-r3

gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1-r2

gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.24.4-r1

gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.4.2

gnome-base/gvfs-1.12.3

gnome-base/libbonobo-2.24.3

gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.24.5

gnome-base/libgdu-3.0.2

gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4

gnome-base/libgnome-2.32.1-r1

gnome-base/libgnome-keyring-2.32.0

gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.30.3

gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.32.0-r1

gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.18.8

gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.18.6

gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.5

gnome-base/libgtop-2.28.4

gnome-base/librsvg-2.36.1

gnome-base/nautilus-2.32.2.1-r2

gnome-base/orbit-2.14.19-r1

gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.32.0-r2

gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.32.0

gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.3-r3

gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.32.0

gnome-extra/gcalctool-5.32.2

gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.32.0

gnome-extra/gnome-audio-2.22.2

gnome-extra/gnome-dvb-daemon-0.2.9

gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.28.2

gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.32.0-r1

gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.32.0-r3

gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver-2.30.2-r1

gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.28.2-r1

gnome-extra/gnome-user-docs-2.32.0

gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.32.0-r2

gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.32.2

gnome-extra/gucharmap-3.0.1-r200

gnome-extra/gucharmap-3.4.1.1

gnome-extra/hamster-applet-2.32.1

gnome-extra/nautilus-dropbox-0.7.1

gnome-extra/nautilus-sendto-2.32.0

gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.9.6.4

gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.102

gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105

gnome-extra/swfdec-gnome-2.30.1

gnome-extra/ubuntuone-client-1.2.1

gnome-extra/yelp-2.30.2-r200

gnome-extra/zenity-2.32.1

java-virtuals/servlet-api-3.0-r1

kde-base/katepart-4.9.5

kde-base/kde-env-4.9.5

kde-base/kdelibs-4.9.5

kde-base/kdesu-4.9.5

kde-base/khelpcenter-4.9.5

kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.9.5

kde-base/solid-4.9.5

kde-base/solid-runtime-4.9.5

kde-misc/polkit-kde-kcmodules-0.98_pre20120917

mail-client/evolution-2.32.3-r1

mail-client/thunderbird-17.0.4

mail-mta/ssmtp-2.64-r2

media-fonts/corefonts-1-r4

media-fonts/dejavu-2.33

media-fonts/encodings-1.0.4

media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.3

media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.1.2

media-fonts/font-util-1.2.0

media-fonts/liberation-fonts-2.00.0-r1

media-fonts/libertine-ttf-5.1.3.20110615

media-fonts/urw-fonts-2.4.9

media-gfx/eog-2.32.1

media-gfx/exiv2-0.23-r1

media-gfx/gimp-2.6.12-r5

media-gfx/graphite2-1.2.0

media-gfx/gtkimageview-1.6.4

media-gfx/imagemagick-6.7.8.7

media-gfx/shared-color-profiles-0.1.5

media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4-r6

media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.25-r1

media-libs/audiofile-0.3.4

media-libs/babl-0.1.4

media-libs/faac-1.28-r3

media-libs/faad2-2.7-r2

media-libs/flac-1.2.1-r3

media-libs/fontconfig-2.8.0-r1

media-libs/freealut-1.1.0-r1

media-libs/freeglut-2.8.0-r1

media-libs/freeimage-3.15.3-r2

media-libs/freetype-2.4.11

media-libs/gegl-0.1.6

media-libs/giflib-4.1.6-r2

media-libs/glu-9.0.0

media-libs/gmtk-1.0.7

media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-0.10.23-r1

media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.36

media-libs/gst-plugins-base-1.0.5-r2

media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.31

media-libs/gst-plugins-good-1.0.5

media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-0.10.19

media-libs/gst-rtsp-server-0.10.8

media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.36

media-libs/gstreamer-1.0.5-r1

media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.12

media-libs/id3lib-3.8.3-r8

media-libs/ilmbase-1.0.2

media-libs/imlib-1.9.15-r3

media-libs/jbig2dec-0.11-r1

media-libs/lcms-1.19

media-libs/lcms-2.3

media-libs/leptonica-1.68

media-libs/libaacs-0.5.0

media-libs/libao-1.1.0-r1

media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.21-r1

media-libs/libass-0.9.13

media-libs/libbluray-0.2.3

media-libs/libcanberra-0.29

media-libs/libcddb-1.3.2

media-libs/libcdr-0.0.9

media-libs/libdca-0.0.5-r2

media-libs/libdiscid-0.2.2

media-libs/libdv-1.0.0-r2

media-libs/libdvbpsi-0.2.2

media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.12

media-libs/libdvdnav-4.2.0

media-libs/libdvdread-4.2.0

media-libs/libexif-0.6.21

media-libs/libid3tag-0.15.1b-r2

media-libs/libjpeg-turbo-1.2.1

media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b-r7

media-libs/libmatroska-1.3.0

media-libs/libmediainfo-0.7.61

media-libs/libmimic-1.0.4-r1

media-libs/libmms-0.6.2

media-libs/libmng-1.0.10-r1

media-libs/libmp4v2-2.0.0

media-libs/libmpeg2-0.5.1

media-libs/libmtp-1.1.5

media-libs/libogg-1.3.0

media-libs/libpng-1.5.13-r1

media-libs/libquvi-0.4.1

media-libs/libquvi-scripts-0.4.10

media-libs/libraw-0.14.7

media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.7

media-libs/libsdl-1.2.15-r2

media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.25

media-libs/libsoundtouch-1.7.1

media-libs/libtheora-1.1.1

media-libs/libv4l-0.8.9

media-libs/libvisio-0.0.23

media-libs/libvorbis-1.3.3

media-libs/libvpx-1.0.0

media-libs/libwebp-0.2.1

media-libs/libwmf-0.2.8.4-r4

media-libs/libzen-0.4.28

media-libs/mesa-9.0.1

media-libs/musicbrainz-3.0.3

media-libs/netpbm-10.51.00-r2

media-libs/openal-1.15.1

media-libs/openexr-1.7.0

media-libs/openjpeg-1.5.0

media-libs/opus-1.0.1

media-libs/phonon-4.6.0-r1

media-libs/phonon-gstreamer-4.6.2-r1

media-libs/qimageblitz-0.0.6-r1

media-libs/raptor-2.0.8

media-libs/sampleicc-1.6.6

media-libs/schroedinger-1.0.10

media-libs/sdl-image-1.2.12

media-libs/sdl-mixer-1.2.12-r3

media-libs/speex-1.2_rc1

media-libs/swfdec-0.8.4

media-libs/t1lib-5.1.2

media-libs/taglib-1.8-r1

media-libs/tiff-4.0.2-r1

media-libs/vo-aacenc-0.1.2

media-libs/webrtc-audio-processing-0.1

media-libs/x264-0.0.20111220

media-libs/xine-lib-1.2.2

media-libs/xvid-1.3.2

media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.25-r1

media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec-0.10.19

media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10.36

media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia-0.10.36

media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-0.10.23

media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvb-0.10.23

media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread-0.10.19

media-plugins/gst-plugins-faac-0.10.23

media-plugins/gst-plugins-faad-0.10.23

media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13-r2

media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-0.10.31

media-plugins/gst-plugins-gconf-0.10.31

media-plugins/gst-plugins-gio-0.10.36

media-plugins/gst-plugins-lame-0.10.19

media-plugins/gst-plugins-libmms-0.10.23

media-plugins/gst-plugins-libnice-0.1.3

media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.10.19

media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-0.10-r8

media-plugins/gst-plugins-mimic-0.10.23

media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-0.10.19

media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.10.36

media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango-0.10.36

media-plugins/gst-plugins-pulse-0.10.31

media-plugins/gst-plugins-pulse-1.0.5

media-plugins/gst-plugins-resindvd-0.10.23

media-plugins/gst-plugins-soundtouch-0.10.23

media-plugins/gst-plugins-soup-0.10.31

media-plugins/gst-plugins-taglib-0.10.31

media-plugins/gst-plugins-theora-0.10.36

media-plugins/gst-plugins-v4l2-0.10.31

media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.10.36

media-plugins/gst-plugins-x-0.10.36

media-plugins/gst-plugins-x264-0.10.19

media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvid-0.10.23

media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo-0.10.36

media-plugins/live-2012.01.07

media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.25

media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.25-r1

media-sound/banshee-2.6.0

media-sound/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r4

media-sound/easytag-2.1.7-r2

media-sound/grip-3.3.1-r3

media-sound/gsm-1.0.13

media-sound/lame-3.99.5

media-sound/mp3gain-1.4.6-r3

media-sound/mpg123-1.14.4

media-sound/pavucontrol-1.0

media-sound/pavumeter-0.9.3-r1

media-sound/pulseaudio-2.1-r1

media-sound/rhythmbox-0.12.8-r1

media-sound/ripperx-2.7.3

media-sound/sound-juicer-2.32.0-r1

media-sound/timidity++-2.14.0

media-sound/timidity-eawpatches-12-r5

media-sound/twolame-0.3.12

media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.4.0

media-tv/linuxtv-dvb-apps-1.1.1.20080317

media-video/aacskeys-0.4.0c-r1

media-video/cheese-2.32.0

media-video/dirac-1.0.2

media-video/dvdauthor-0.7.0

media-video/ffmpeg-0.10.6

media-video/gnome-mplayer-1.0.7

media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r5

media-video/kaffeine-1.2.2

media-video/lsdvd-0.16-r1

media-video/makemkv-1.8.0-r1

media-video/mediainfo-0.7.61

media-video/mkvtoolnix-5.0.1-r1

media-video/mplayer-1.1-r1

media-video/mplayer2-2.0_p20120828

media-video/subtitleeditor-0.40.0

media-video/subtitleripper-0.3.4-r4

media-video/totem-2.32.0-r2

media-video/transcode-1.1.7-r1

media-video/vlc-2.0.5

media-video/vobcopy-1.2.0

net-analyzer/dsniff-2.4_beta1-r4

net-analyzer/gnome-netstatus-2.28.2

net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-2.32.0

net-analyzer/nmap-6.25

net-analyzer/traceroute-2.0.18

net-dialup/gnome-ppp-0.3.23-r1

net-dialup/ppp-2.4.5-r3

net-dialup/wvdial-1.61

net-dns/bind-tools-9.9.2

net-dns/libidn-1.26

net-firewall/fwbuilder-5.0.1.3592-r1

net-fs/cifs-utils-5.6-r1

net-fs/samba-3.6.12

net-ftp/filezilla-3.5.3

net-im/amsn-0.98.9

net-im/pidgin-2.10.7-r1

net-libs/farstream-0.1.2-r1

net-libs/glib-networking-2.32.3

net-libs/gnutls-2.12.23

net-libs/gssdp-0.12.2.1

net-libs/gtk-vnc-0.5.1

net-libs/gupnp-0.18.4

net-libs/gupnp-igd-0.2.1

net-libs/libasyncns-0.8-r2

net-libs/libbluedevil-1.9.2

net-libs/libnatpmp-20110808-r1

net-libs/libnet-1.1.6

net-libs/libnice-0.1.3-r1

net-libs/libnids-1.24-r2

net-libs/libpcap-1.3.0-r1

net-libs/libproxy-0.4.10-r1

net-libs/libsoup-2.38.1

net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.38.1

net-libs/libsrtp-1.4.4_p20121108

net-libs/libupnp-1.6.18

net-libs/miniupnpc-1.6.20120509

net-libs/neon-0.29.6-r2

net-libs/rb_libtorrent-0.16.8

net-libs/telepathy-glib-0.18.1

net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.8.3-r200

net-libs/wvstreams-4.6.1-r2

net-mail/mailbase-1.1

net-misc/clamz-0.4

net-misc/curl-7.29.0-r1

net-misc/dhcpcd-5.6.4

net-misc/dropbox-1.2.48-r1

net-misc/iputils-20121221

net-misc/mobile-broadband-provider-info-20120614

net-misc/modemmanager-0.6.0.0

net-misc/netkit-fingerd-0.17-r3

net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.6.4

net-misc/npapi-sdk-0.27

net-misc/ntp-4.2.6_p5-r1

net-misc/openssh-5.9_p1-r4

net-misc/pps-tools-0.0.20120407

net-misc/pymazon-0.9-r1

net-misc/rsync-3.0.9-r2

net-misc/vinagre-2.30.3

net-misc/vino-2.32.2-r1

net-misc/wget-1.14

net-misc/whois-5.0.15

net-nds/openldap-2.4.30

net-p2p/bittorrent-4.4.0-r2

net-p2p/frostwire-4.20.9

net-p2p/qbittorrent-3.0.8

net-p2p/transmission-2.77

net-p2p/vuze-4.5.1.0

net-p2p/vuze-coreplugins-4.5.1.0

net-print/cups-1.5.2-r4

net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.17

net-print/libgnomecups-0.2.3-r2

net-wireless/aircrack-ng-1.1-r2

net-wireless/b43-fwcutter-015

net-wireless/bluedevil-1.2.4

net-wireless/bluez-4.101-r5

net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.30-r1

net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth-2.32.0-r1

net-wireless/iw-3.3

net-wireless/wireless-tools-30_pre9

net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.7.3-r5

net-zope/zope-fixers-1.0

net-zope/zope-interface-3.8.0

perl-core/CPAN-Meta-2.112.621

perl-core/CPAN-Meta-YAML-0.4.0

perl-core/Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.60.0

perl-core/Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.60.0

perl-core/Digest-MD5-2.520.0

perl-core/Digest-SHA-5.820.0

perl-core/Encode-2.470.0

perl-core/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.27.03

perl-core/ExtUtils-ParseXS-2.22.05

perl-core/File-Spec-3.400.0

perl-core/IO-1.25

perl-core/IO-Compress-2.60.0

perl-core/JSON-PP-2.272.0

perl-core/MIME-Base64-3.130.0

perl-core/Module-Build-0.380.0

perl-core/Module-Metadata-1.0.6

perl-core/Parse-CPAN-Meta-1.440.100

perl-core/Perl-OSType-1.2.0

perl-core/Scalar-List-Utils-1.270.0

perl-core/Storable-2.390.0

perl-core/Sys-Syslog-0.320.0

perl-core/Test-Harness-3.230.0

perl-core/Test-Simple-0.980.0

perl-core/Time-Local-1.230.0

perl-core/Version-Requirements-0.101.20

perl-core/digest-base-1.170.0

perl-core/version-0.940.0

sci-libs/colamd-2.7.3

sci-libs/ufconfig-3.5.0

sci-mathematics/lpsolve-5.5.2.0

sci-physics/bullet-2.80

sys-apps/acl-2.2.51

sys-apps/attr-2.4.46-r1

sys-apps/baselayout-2.1-r1

sys-apps/busybox-1.20.2

sys-apps/coreutils-8.20

sys-apps/dbus-1.6.8

sys-apps/debianutils-4.3.4

sys-apps/diffutils-3.2

sys-apps/ed-1.6

sys-apps/file-5.11

sys-apps/findutils-4.4.2-r1

sys-apps/gawk-4.0.1

sys-apps/gptfdisk-0.8.4

sys-apps/grep-2.14

sys-apps/groff-1.21

sys-apps/help2man-1.40.11

sys-apps/hwids-20130302

sys-apps/kbd-1.15.3

sys-apps/kmod-12-r1

sys-apps/less-457

sys-apps/lsb-release-1.4

sys-apps/man-1.6g

sys-apps/man-pages-3.47

sys-apps/man-pages-posix-2003a

sys-apps/mlocate-0.25

sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20120127084908

sys-apps/openrc-0.11.8

sys-apps/paxctl-0.7-r2

sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.10

sys-apps/portage-2.1.11.55

sys-apps/rescan-scsi-bus-1.29

sys-apps/sandbox-2.5

sys-apps/sdparm-1.07

sys-apps/sed-4.2.1-r1

sys-apps/sg3_utils-1.33

sys-apps/shadow-4.1.4.3

sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r4

sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8

sys-apps/texinfo-4.13

sys-apps/usb_modeswitch-1.2.5_p20121109

sys-apps/usbutils-006

sys-apps/util-linux-2.22.2

sys-apps/vbetool-1.1

sys-apps/which-2.20

sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.5_p20120320-r1

sys-auth/pambase-20101024-r2

sys-auth/polkit-0.110

sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0

sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.103.0

sys-block/gparted-0.12.0

sys-block/parted-3.1

sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.1.5-r1

sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12

sys-boot/syslinux-4.06

sys-boot/unetbootin-583

sys-devel/autoconf-2.13

sys-devel/autoconf-2.69

sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-12

sys-devel/automake-1.10.3

sys-devel/automake-1.11.6

sys-devel/automake-1.12.6

sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r3

sys-devel/automake-wrapper-7

sys-devel/bc-1.06.95

sys-devel/binutils-2.22-r1

sys-devel/binutils-config-3-r3

sys-devel/bison-2.4.3

sys-devel/flex-2.5.37

sys-devel/gcc-4.5.4

sys-devel/gcc-4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config-1.7.3

sys-devel/gdb-7.5.1

sys-devel/gettext-0.18.2

sys-devel/gnuconfig-20121010

sys-devel/libperl-5.10.1

sys-devel/libtool-2.4-r1

sys-devel/llvm-3.1-r2

sys-devel/m4-1.4.16

sys-devel/make-3.82-r4

sys-devel/patch-2.6.1

sys-devel/prelink-20110511

sys-firmware/b43-firmware-5.100.138

sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.4.3

sys-fs/dosfstools-3.0.13

sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.42

sys-fs/fuse-2.9.2

sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.97-r1

sys-fs/mtools-4.0.15

sys-fs/ntfs3g-2012.1.15-r2

sys-fs/udev-197-r8

sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-23

sys-fs/udisks-1.0.4-r5

sys-fs/udisks-2.1.0

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.3.8

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.5.7

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.7.10

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.7.10-r1

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.8.13

sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.6

sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.19

sys-libs/db-4.8.30

sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.42

sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r4

sys-libs/glibc-2.15-r3

sys-libs/gpm-1.20.6

sys-libs/libcap-2.22

sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.5

sys-libs/mtdev-1.1.3

sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r2

sys-libs/pam-1.1.6-r2

sys-libs/readline-6.2_p1

sys-libs/talloc-2.0.7

sys-libs/tdb-1.2.10

sys-libs/timezone-data-2012j

sys-libs/zlib-1.2.7

sys-power/acpitool-0.5.1-r1

sys-power/cpufrequtils-008-r1

sys-power/pm-quirks-20100619

sys-power/pm-utils-1.4.1-r2

sys-power/upower-0.9.19

sys-process/cronbase-0.3.3

sys-process/procps-3.3.4

sys-process/psmisc-22.20

sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r12

virtual/acl-0-r1

virtual/c++-tr1-functional-0

virtual/cdrtools-0

virtual/dev-manager-0

virtual/editor-0

virtual/eject-0

virtual/fam-0

virtual/ffmpeg-0.10.3

virtual/freedesktop-icon-theme-0

virtual/glu-9.0

virtual/init-0

virtual/jdk-1.6.0-r1

virtual/jpeg-0

virtual/jre-1.6.0

virtual/libc-0

virtual/libffi-3.0.11

virtual/libiconv-0

virtual/libintl-0

virtual/libusb-0

virtual/libusb-1

virtual/linux-sources-0

virtual/linuxtv-dvb-headers-5.3

virtual/man-0

virtual/modutils-0

virtual/mta-1

virtual/mysql-5.1

virtual/notification-daemon-0

virtual/opengl-7.0

virtual/os-headers-0

virtual/package-manager-0

virtual/pager-0

virtual/pam-0

virtual/perl-Archive-Tar-1.54

virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-2.112.621

virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-YAML-0.4.0

virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.60.0

virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.60.0

virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.520.0

virtual/perl-Digest-SHA-5.820.0

virtual/perl-Encode-2.470.0

virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.27.03

virtual/perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.56

virtual/perl-ExtUtils-ParseXS-2.22.05

virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.400.0

virtual/perl-File-Temp-0.220.0-r1

virtual/perl-IO-1.25

virtual/perl-IO-Compress-2.60.0

virtual/perl-JSON-PP-2.272.0

virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.130.0-r2

virtual/perl-Module-Build-0.380.0-r2

virtual/perl-Module-Metadata-1.0.6

virtual/perl-Parse-CPAN-Meta-1.440.100-r2

virtual/perl-Perl-OSType-1.2.0

virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.270.0

virtual/perl-Storable-2.390.0

virtual/perl-Sys-Syslog-0.320.0

virtual/perl-Test-Harness-3.230.0-r2

virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.980.0-r1

virtual/perl-Time-Local-1.230.0

virtual/perl-Version-Requirements-0.101.20-r2

virtual/perl-digest-base-1.170.0-r1

virtual/perl-libnet-1.220.0-r1

virtual/perl-version-0.940.0

virtual/pkgconfig-0

virtual/python-argparse-1

virtual/rubygems-1

virtual/rubygems-4

virtual/shadow-0

virtual/ssh-0

virtual/ttf-fonts-1

virtual/udev-197-r1

virtual/yacc-0

www-client/chromium-25.0.1364.160

www-client/epiphany-2.30.6-r1

www-client/firefox-17.0.4

www-client/links-2.7

www-misc/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r3

www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.275

www-plugins/gecko-mediaplayer-1.0.7

www-servers/apache-2.2.24

x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.3

x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.5

x11-apps/luit-1.1.1

x11-apps/mesa-progs-8.0.1

x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.7

x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.1.0

x11-apps/rgb-1.0.4

x11-apps/sessreg-1.0.7

x11-apps/xauth-1.0.7

x11-apps/xconsole-1.0.4

x11-apps/xdm-1.1.11-r1

x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.3.0-r1

x11-apps/xinit-1.3.2

x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.2.3

x11-apps/xmessage-1.0.3

x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.7

x11-apps/xprop-1.2.1

x11-apps/xrandr-1.3.5

x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.9

x11-apps/xset-1.2.2

x11-apps/xvinfo-1.1.1

x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.13

x11-base/xorg-server-1.13.1

x11-drivers/radeon-ucode-20120320

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.7.3

x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.6.2-r1

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.0.0

x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r3

x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.26.4

x11-libs/gksu-2.0.2-r1

x11-libs/gnome-pty-helper-0.32.2

x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.12

x11-libs/gtk+-3.4.4

x11-libs/gtkglext-1.2.0

x11-libs/gtksourceview-2.10.5-r2

x11-libs/libICE-1.0.8

x11-libs/libSM-1.2.1

x11-libs/libX11-1.5.0

x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.2.2

x11-libs/libXau-1.0.7

x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.11-r1

x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.3-r1

x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.13

x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.3

x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.1

x11-libs/libXext-1.3.1

x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0

x11-libs/libXfont-1.4.5-r1

x11-libs/libXft-2.3.1

x11-libs/libXi-1.6.1

x11-libs/libXinerama-1.1.2

x11-libs/libXmu-1.1.1

x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.10

x11-libs/libXrandr-1.4.0

x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.7

x11-libs/libXres-1.0.6

x11-libs/libXt-1.1.3

x11-libs/libXtst-1.2.1

x11-libs/libXv-1.0.7

x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.3

x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.2

x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.40

x11-libs/libfontenc-1.1.1

x11-libs/libgksu-2.0.12-r1

x11-libs/libnotify-0.7.5

x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.13.1

x11-libs/libvdpau-0.4.1-r1

x11-libs/libwnck-2.31.0

x11-libs/libxcb-1.9

x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.8

x11-libs/libxklavier-5.2.1

x11-libs/pango-1.30.1

x11-libs/pixman-0.28.0

x11-libs/startup-notification-0.12

x11-libs/vte-0.28.2-r204

x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.12.1

x11-libs/xcb-util-0.3.9

x11-libs/xcb-util-image-0.3.9

x11-libs/xcb-util-keysyms-0.3.9

x11-libs/xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.8

x11-libs/xcb-util-wm-0.3.9

x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.7

x11-misc/alacarte-0.13.2

x11-misc/colord-0.1.26

x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.8.90

x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.4

x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.5.0

x11-misc/shared-mime-info-1.0

x11-misc/util-macros-1.17

x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.1.1

x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-0.14

x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9

x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.1.0_rc1_p20120319

x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.7

x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.1.2

x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4.2

x11-proto/damageproto-1.2.1

x11-proto/dri2proto-2.8

x11-proto/fixesproto-5.0

x11-proto/fontsproto-2.1.2

x11-proto/glproto-1.4.16

x11-proto/inputproto-2.2

x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.6

x11-proto/randrproto-1.4.0

x11-proto/recordproto-1.14.2

x11-proto/renderproto-0.11.1

x11-proto/resourceproto-1.2.0

x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.2.2

x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3

x11-proto/videoproto-2.3.1

x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.8

x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.2.2

x11-proto/xextproto-7.2.1

x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0

x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.1-r1

x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.1

x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.3

x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2-r1

x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1

x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2.1

x11-proto/xproto-7.0.23-r1

x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.32.1

x11-terms/xterm-285

x11-themes/amsn-skins-20061125

x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-2.32.0

x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-3.4.0

x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-symbolic-3.4.0

x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.32.1-r1

x11-themes/gnome-themes-standard-3.4.2

x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.20.2

x11-themes/gtk-engines-murrine-0.98.2

x11-themes/gtk-engines-unico-1.0.2

x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.12

x11-themes/murrine-themes-0.98.0

x11-themes/sound-theme-freedesktop-0.7

x11-wm/metacity-2.30.3

(Gesamtzahl obiger Versionen: 1210)

```

Help me pls.

----------

## 666threesixes666

systemd gets around this, i reported same issue like a month ago?  i see you have apache, that was why i switched back to openrc.  afaik there is not a systemd unit file for apache yet.

----------

## nickel

so, i emerge systemd? Or do i have to remove apache?

----------

## Hu

 *666threesixes666 wrote:*   

> systemd gets around this, i reported same issue like a month ago?

 Given that it hangs after all relevant user processes have exited, I find this claim highly questionable.  Citation needed.

OP: this typically indicates that the kernel attempted to power off your hardware, but the hardware ignored the request.  Please pastebin the output of zgrep -E '^[^#]' /proc/config.gz so we can review your kernel configuration.

----------

## 666threesixes666

no you don't need to remove apache, it just wont start under systemd.  you can switch back and forth between openrc and systemd quickly and easily, 5 minutes of rewriting the kernel line in your boot loader, reinstall boot loader, and reboot.  i had made a /etc/default/grub.backup with systemd init information to quickly insert the systemd to the /etc/default/grub, and removing it was just editing the file and removing the "init=/sbin/systemd" or where ever the systemd executable is.  no systemd use flag was set.  citation is personal experience, my desktop (primary machine) has been reinstalled since and not had systemd setup.  laptop is still setup this way, but never experienced the issue as it was built over a year ago, and the problem cropped up about 2-3 months ago on blank slate installs.

systemd is a HORRIBLE work around.  if you must have it shutdown, like you go to sleep with your pc playing music or old radio shows, it will get the job done.  systemd is horribly under supported, and there are many bug reports of no systemd unit files, 1 of them is apache.  something in userspace did the bug original poster speaks of for me, it was literally copy paste, generic kernel devtmpfs + jfs + wifi drivers + usbaudio , nothing else and i have been using this setup for many many many moons.

----------

## kurly

systemd quite simply has nothing to do with this.  It is neither a solution nor a proper workaround for this situation.  Please, please stop guessing in support threads.  You are going to lead someone horribly astray eventually, and that helps no one.

----------

## 666threesixes666

"openrc init system fails to shut down" "use another init system"

----------

## Hu

 *666threesixes666 wrote:*   

> "openrc init system fails to shut down" "use another init system"

 As I read the OP, the kernel has printed the Power down. message, which is normally the last thing printed before it tells the system to turn off power.  Most people never even see that message, or see it only very briefly, because the system stops so quickly afterward.  If the kernel has reached the point that it is trying to turn off power, then the init system has done everything it was supposed to do and has successfully shut down all other software on the system.

----------

## 666threesixes666

oh my bad i misunderstood...   :Embarassed:    the user is having problems with acpi power off...  google acpi power off, and disregard my previous posts..

----------

## Ant P.

 *nickel wrote:*   

> Then it says: remounting / readonly and    after a couple of seconds [a number] power down and then nothing happens. I have to push down the power button.

 

Enable CONFIG_ACPI in the kernel. You should also emerge acpid if you want the power button to shut down the system.

----------

## nickel

 *666threesixes666 wrote:*   

> systemd gets around this, i reported same issue like a month ago?  i see you have apache, that was why i switched back to openrc.  afaik there is not a systemd unit file for apache yet.

 

I didn't know what systemd until now. Thx, But i won't be swithing. Openrc works fine. It's only this problem.

Sometime it works, i don't know why and there isn't a log for this, is there?

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

>  *nickel wrote:*   Then it says: remounting / readonly and    after a couple of seconds [a number] power down and then nothing happens. I have to push down the power button. 
> 
> Enable CONFIG_ACPI in the kernel. You should also emerge acpid if you want the power button to shut down the system.

 

It's already there.

I read something about NVIDIA drivers causng this, but i have ATI.

Anyway, here's anyway my .config:

[code:1:3b00624b27]

#

# Automatically generated file; DO NOT EDIT.

# Linux/x86_64 3.8.13-gentoo Kernel Configuration

#

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE=y

CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_AUTOPROBE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_INTEL_TXT=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-rdi -fcall-saved-rsi -fcall-saved-rdx -fcall-saved-rcx -fcall-saved-r8 -fcall-saved-r9 -fcall-saved-r10 -fcall-saved-r11"

CONFIG_ARCH_CPU_PROBE_RELEASE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_UPROBES=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_BUILDTIME_EXTABLE_SORT=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_XZ=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_BZIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_XZ is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_HOSTNAME="(none)"

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_FHANDLE is not set

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_WATCH=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT_LOGINUID_IMMUTABLE is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

#

# IRQ subsystem

#

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_SHOW=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_IRQ_DOMAIN=y

# CONFIG_IRQ_DOMAIN_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IRQ_FORCED_THREADING=y

CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_ARCH_CLOCKSOURCE_DATA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_MIN_ADJUST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

#

# Timers subsystem

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

#

# CPU/Task time and stats accounting

#

CONFIG_TICK_CPU_ACCOUNTING=y

# CONFIG_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING is not set

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_USER_QS is not set

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=64

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT_LEAF=16

# CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT_EXACT is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_FAST_NO_HZ is not set

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_NOCB_CPU is not set

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_NUMA_BALANCING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANTS_PROT_NUMA_PROT_NONE=y

# CONFIG_NUMA_BALANCING is not set

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_PROC_PID_CPUSET=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

CONFIG_RESOURCE_COUNTERS=y

# CONFIG_MEMCG is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_HUGETLB is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_PERF is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_CFS_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CGROUP is not set

# CONFIG_CHECKPOINT_RESTORE is not set

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

CONFIG_NET_NS=y

# CONFIG_SCHED_AUTOGROUP is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

CONFIG_RD_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_RD_LZMA=y

CONFIG_RD_XZ=y

CONFIG_RD_LZO=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

# CONFIG_EXPERT is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_UID16=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

# CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL_EXCEPTION_TRACE=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

#

# Kernel Performance Events And Counters

#

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PERF_USE_VMALLOC is not set

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_TRACEPOINTS=y

# CONFIG_OPROFILE is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE_NMI_TIMER=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

# CONFIG_JUMP_LABEL is not set

CONFIG_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_SMP_IDLE_THREAD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS_NMI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_USER_STACK_DUMP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_JUMP_LABEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAVE_NMI_SAFE_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ALIGNED_STRUCT_PAGE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CMPXCHG_DOUBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_COMPAT_IPC_PARSE_VERSION=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OLD_COMPAT_IPC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_SECCOMP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CONTEXT_TRACKING=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE=y

CONFIG_MODULES_USE_ELF_RELA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_SIGALTSTACK=y

#

# GCOV-based kernel profiling

#

# CONFIG_GCOV_KERNEL is not set

# CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SIG is not set

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSGLIB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

# CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_MUTEX_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM=y

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_MATOM is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU_ENABLED_BY_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_MAXSMP is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=64

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INJECT=y

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DMA_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_AMD_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NODES_SPAN_OTHER_NODES=y

# CONFIG_NUMA_EMU is not set

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PROC_KCORE_TEXT=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0xdead000000000000

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_ALLOC_MEM_MAP_TOGETHER=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCARD_MEMBLOCK=y

# CONFIG_MOVABLE_NODE is not set

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_COMPACTION=y

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

# CONFIG_KSM is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_FAILURE is not set

# CONFIG_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE is not set

CONFIG_CROSS_MEMORY_ATTACH=y

# CONFIG_CLEANCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_FRONTSWAP is not set

CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION=y

CONFIG_X86_BOOTPARAM_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_CHECK=y

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW=64

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

CONFIG_ARCH_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_X86_SMAP=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

# CONFIG_EFI_STUB is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC_JUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_HOTPLUG_CPU0 is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HOTPLUG_CPU0 is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_USE_PERCPU_NUMA_NODE_ID=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_HEADER=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATE_CALLBACKS=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION="/dev/sda5"

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

# CONFIG_PM_AUTOSLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_PM_WAKELOCKS is not set

CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_PM_ADVANCED_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PM_TEST_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE_RTC=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_I2C=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_INITRD_TABLE_OVERRIDE is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HED is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_METHOD=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BGRT=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI is not set

CONFIG_SFI=y

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_COMMON=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

#

# x86 CPU frequency scaling drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_PCC_CPUFREQ is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_CPB=y

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=y

#

# shared options

#

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_MULTIPLE_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_NEEDS_CPU_IDLE_COUPLED is not set

CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE=y

#

# Memory power savings

#

CONFIG_I7300_IDLE_IOAT_CHANNEL=y

CONFIG_I7300_IDLE=y

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE is not set

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

# CONFIG_PCIE_ECRC is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEAER_INJECT is not set

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_PCIE_PME=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_REALLOC_ENABLE_AUTO is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_STUB is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_PCI_ATS=y

# CONFIG_PCI_IOV is not set

CONFIG_PCI_PRI=y

CONFIG_PCI_PASID=y

# CONFIG_PCI_IOAPIC is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LABEL=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_AMD_NB=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

# CONFIG_PD6729 is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC is not set

# CONFIG_RAPIDIO is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_ARCH_BINFMT_ELF_RANDOMIZE_PIE=y

CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_COREDUMP=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

# CONFIG_IA32_AOUT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_X32 is not set

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_KEYS_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_TEXT_POKE_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_DEV_DMA_OPS=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_NETLINK_MESSAGES=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_DIAG is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_UNIX_DIAG is not set

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_ALGO=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE_STATS is not set

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_DEMUX is not set

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

# CONFIG_INET_DIAG is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HSTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VEGAS is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_SCALABLE is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_LP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VENO is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_YEAH is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ILLINOIS is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_RENO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG=y

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

CONFIG_INET6_AH=y

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=y

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_SIT_6RD is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_GRE is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE is not set

CONFIG_NETLABEL=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

# CONFIG_NETWORK_PHY_TIMESTAMPING is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=y

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=m

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

#

# Xtables combined modules

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MARK=m

#

# Xtables targets

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LOG=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NETMAP is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_REDIRECT is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

#

# Xtables matches

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

# CONFIG_IP_SET is not set

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IPV4=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323 is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW is not set

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=y

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_RDS is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_L2TP is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_NET_DSA=y

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_PHONET is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE802154 is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

#

# Queueing/Scheduling

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_MULTIQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DRR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_MQPRIO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CHOKE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_QFQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CODEL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_FQ_CODEL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_PLUG is not set

#

# Classification

#

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FLOW is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_CGROUP is not set

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CMP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_NBYTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_META is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_NAT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SKBEDIT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_CSUM is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

# CONFIG_DCB is not set

CONFIG_DNS_RESOLVER=y

# CONFIG_BATMAN_ADV is not set

# CONFIG_OPENVSWITCH is not set

CONFIG_RPS=y

CONFIG_RFS_ACCEL=y

CONFIG_XPS=y

# CONFIG_NETPRIO_CGROUP is not set

CONFIG_BQL=y

# CONFIG_BPF_JIT is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DROP_MONITOR is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

# CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY is not set

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

# CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER is not set

# CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4 is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_ATH3K is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_LL is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_3WIRE is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1 is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

# CONFIG_BT_MRVL is not set

# CONFIG_BT_ATH3K is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_WEXT_SPY=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PRIV=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_LIB80211=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

# CONFIG_LIB80211_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

# CONFIG_CAIF is not set

# CONFIG_CEPH_LIB is not set

# CONFIG_NFC is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_BPF_JIT=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/BARTS_me.bin radeon/BARTS_mc.bin radeon/BARTS_pfp.bin radeon/CEDAR_me.bin radeon/CEDAR_pfp.bin radeon/CEDAR_rlc.bin radeon/CYPRESS_me.bin radeon/CYPRESS_pfp.bin radeon/CYPRESS_rlc.bin radeon/JUNIPER_me.bin radeon/JUNIPER_pfp.bin radeon/JUNIPER_rlc.bin radeon/REDWOOD_me.bin radeon/REDWOOD_pfp.bin radeon/REDWOOD_rlc.bin"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES=y

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU_DEVICES is not set

CONFIG_DMA_SHARED_BUFFER=y

#

# Bus devices

#

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PCIESSD_MTIP32XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP_MIN_COUNT=8

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DRBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NVME is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RBD is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set

# CONFIG_AD525X_DPOT is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_MID_PTI is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_ICS932S401 is not set

# CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set

# CONFIG_HP_ILO is not set

# CONFIG_APDS9802ALS is not set

# CONFIG_ISL29003 is not set

# CONFIG_ISL29020 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_BH1780 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_BH1770 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APDS990X is not set

# CONFIG_HMC6352 is not set

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

# CONFIG_VMWARE_BALLOON is not set

# CONFIG_BMP085_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_PCH_PHUB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SWITCH_FSA9480 is not set

# CONFIG_C2PORT is not set

#

# EEPROM support

#

CONFIG_EEPROM_AT24=y

# CONFIG_EEPROM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

# CONFIG_CB710_CORE is not set

#

# Texas Instruments shared transport line discipline

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3_I2C is not set

#

# Altera FPGA firmware download module

#

# CONFIG_ALTERA_STAPL is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

#

# Controllers with non-SFF native interface

#

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ACARD_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

#

# SFF controllers with custom DMA interface

#

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y

#

# SATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_HIGHBANK is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

#

# PATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ARASAN_CF is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATP867X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RDC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_SCH=y

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

#

# PIO-only SFF controllers

#

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

#

# Generic fallback / legacy drivers

#

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_AUTODETECT=y

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID10 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID456 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_MD_FAULTY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DM_CRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_THIN_PROVISIONING is not set

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=y

# CONFIG_DM_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_DM_LOG_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=y

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_FLAKEY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_VERITY is not set

# CONFIG_TARGET_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE_NOSY is not set

CONFIG_I2O=y

CONFIG_I2O_LCT_NOTIFY_ON_CHANGES=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC_DMA64=y

# CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PROC is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NET_CORE=y

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_MII is not set

# CONFIG_IFB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TEAM is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VXLAN is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

CONFIG_TUN=y

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# CAIF transport drivers

#

#

# Distributed Switch Architecture drivers

#

# CONFIG_NET_DSA_MV88E6XXX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA_MV88E6060 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA_MV88E6XXX_NEED_PPU is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA_MV88E6131 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA_MV88E6123_61_65 is not set

# CONFIG_ETHERNET is not set

CONFIG_FDDI=y

# CONFIG_DEFXX is not set

# CONFIG_SKFP is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

CONFIG_PPP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP is not set

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_MPPE is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPPOE is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

CONFIG_SLHC=m

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HSO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IPHETH is not set

CONFIG_WLAN=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

# CONFIG_ATH_CARDS is not set

# CONFIG_BRCMFMAC is not set

CONFIG_HOSTAP=m

# CONFIG_HOSTAP_FIRMWARE is not set

CONFIG_HOSTAP_PLX=m

CONFIG_HOSTAP_PCI=m

CONFIG_HOSTAP_CS=m

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_WL_TI is not set

# CONFIG_MWIFIEX is not set

#

# Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_VMXNET3 is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_SPARSEKMAP=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MATRIXKMAP=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5588 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5589 is not set

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_QT1070 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_QT2160 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_TCA6416 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_TCA8418 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LM8323 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LM8333 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MAX7359 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MCS is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MPR121 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_OPENCORES is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_USB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_AD714X is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_BMA150 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MMA8450 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MPU3050 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_APANEL is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KXTJ9 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CM109 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ADXL34X is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CMA3000 is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_ALTERA_PS2 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PS2MULT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_ARC_PS2 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES is not set

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

# CONFIG_ROCKETPORT is not set

# CONFIG_CYCLADES is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_INTELLIO is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_SMARTIO is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINKMP is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_GT is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

# CONFIG_ISI is not set

# CONFIG_N_HDLC is not set

# CONFIG_N_GSM is not set

# CONFIG_TRACE_SINK is not set

#

# KCopy

#

CONFIG_KCOPY=m

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

# CONFIG_STALDRV is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=32

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_MFD_HSU is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_SCCNXP is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_TIMBERDALE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_JTAGUART is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_UART is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_PCH_UART is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_TIMERIOMEM is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4000 is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4040 is not set

# CONFIG_IPWIRELESS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

CONFIG_I2C_MUX=y

#

# Multiplexer I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_MUX_PCA9541 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_MUX_PCA954x is not set

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

CONFIG_I2C_ISCH=m

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

#

# ACPI drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_SCMI is not set

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

# CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_PCI is not set

CONFIG_I2C_EG20T=y

CONFIG_I2C_INTEL_MID=y

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PXA_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_XILINX is not set

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_DIOLAN_U2C is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO=y

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_HSI is not set

#

# PPS support

#

# CONFIG_PPS is not set

#

# PPS generators support

#

#

# PTP clock support

#

# CONFIG_PTP_1588_CLOCK is not set

#

# Enable PHYLIB and NETWORK_PHY_TIMESTAMPING to see the additional clocks.

#

# CONFIG_PTP_1588_CLOCK_PCH is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_TEST_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2780 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2781 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2782 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ27x00 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_MAX17040 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_MAX17042 is not set

# CONFIG_CHARGER_MAX8903 is not set

# CONFIG_CHARGER_LP8727 is not set

# CONFIG_CHARGER_BQ2415X is not set

# CONFIG_CHARGER_SMB347 is not set

# CONFIG_POWER_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_POWER_AVS is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Native drivers

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7410 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7411 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7462 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7475 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASC7621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K10TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FAM15H_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS620 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_G760A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HIH6130 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_JC42 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LINEAGE is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM73 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4151 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4215 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4245 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4261 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95241 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95245 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX16065 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1668 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX197 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6639 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6642 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MCP3021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_NTC_THERMISTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_PMBUS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SHT21 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMM665 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC1403 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC2103 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC6W201 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SCH56XX_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SCH5627 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SCH5636 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS1015 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AMC6821 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_INA2XX is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP102 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP401 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP421 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA_CPUTEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83795 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

#

# ACPI drivers

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ACPI_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATK0110 is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_STEP_WISE=y

# CONFIG_THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_FAIR_SHARE is not set

# CONFIG_THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_USER_SPACE is not set

# CONFIG_FAIR_SHARE is not set

CONFIG_STEP_WISE=y

# CONFIG_USER_SPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_THERMAL is not set

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG_NOWAYOUT is not set

#

# Watchdog Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_ACQUIRE_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ADVANTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM1535_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM7101_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_F71808E_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SP5100_TCO is not set

# CONFIG_SC520_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC_FITPC2_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_EUROTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IB700_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IBMASR is not set

# CONFIG_WAFER_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_I6300ESB_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IE6XX_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ITCO_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IT8712F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IT87_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_HP_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_SC1200_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_PC87413_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_NV_TCO is not set

# CONFIG_60XX_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC8360_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU5_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC_SCH311X_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC37B787_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83627HF_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83697HF_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83697UG_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83877F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83977F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_MACHZ_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC_EPX_C3_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# PCI-based Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_PCIPCWATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_WDTPCI is not set

#

# USB-based Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_USBPCWATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

CONFIG_BCMA_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Broadcom specific AMBA

#

# CONFIG_BCMA is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

CONFIG_MFD_CORE=m

# CONFIG_MFD_88PM860X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_88PM800 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_88PM805 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RTSX_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TI_AM335X_TSCADC is not set

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_LM3533 is not set

# CONFIG_TPS6105X is not set

# CONFIG_TPS6507X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TPS65217 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TPS6586X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TPS80031 is not set

# CONFIG_TWL4030_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_TWL6040_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_STMPE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TC3589X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SMSC is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_DA903X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_DA9052_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_DA9055 is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_ADP5520 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_LP8788 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX77686 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX77693 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX8907 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX8925 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX8997 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX8998 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SEC_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_ARIZONA_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8400 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM831X_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8350_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8994 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_PCF50633 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MC13XXX_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_ABX500_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_CS5535 is not set

CONFIG_LPC_SCH=m

# CONFIG_LPC_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RDC321X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_JANZ_CMODIO is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_VX855 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WL1273_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TPS65090 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RC5T583 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_PALMAS is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_VIPERBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RETU is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_AS3711 is not set

# CONFIG_REGULATOR is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_SUPPORT=y

#

# Multimedia core support

#

CONFIG_MEDIA_CAMERA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_ANALOG_TV_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_DIGITAL_TV_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_MEDIA_RADIO_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_RC_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_CONTROLLER is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_FIXED_MINOR_RANGES is not set

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=y

CONFIG_DVB_NET=y

CONFIG_DVB_MAX_ADAPTERS=8

# CONFIG_DVB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

#

# Media drivers

#

# CONFIG_MEDIA_USB_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_PCI_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_V4L_PLATFORM_DRIVERS is not set

# CONFIG_V4L_MEM2MEM_DRIVERS is not set

# CONFIG_V4L_TEST_DRIVERS is not set

#

# Supported MMC/SDIO adapters

#

CONFIG_MEDIA_SUBDRV_AUTOSELECT=y

#

# Media ancillary drivers (tuners, sensors, i2c, frontends)

#

#

# Audio decoders, processors and mixers

#

#

# RDS decoders

#

#

# Video decoders

#

#

# Video and audio decoders

#

#

# MPEG video encoders

#

#

# Video encoders

#

#

# Camera sensor devices

#

#

# Flash devices

#

#

# Video improvement chips

#

#

# Miscelaneous helper chips

#

#

# Sensors used on soc_camera driver

#

CONFIG_MEDIA_ATTACH=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_SIMPLE=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA8290=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA827X=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA18271=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA9887=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT20XX=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC2028=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC5000=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC4000=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MC44S803=y

#

# Multistandard (satellite) frontends

#

#

# Multistandard (cable + terrestrial) frontends

#

#

# DVB-S (satellite) frontends

#

#

# DVB-T (terrestrial) frontends

#

#

# DVB-C (cable) frontends

#

#

# ATSC (North American/Korean Terrestrial/Cable DTV) frontends

#

#

# ISDB-T (terrestrial) frontends

#

#

# Digital terrestrial only tuners/PLL

#

#

# SEC control devices for DVB-S

#

#

# Tools to develop new frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_DUMMY_FE is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

# CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_DRM_LOAD_EDID_FIRMWARE is not set

CONFIG_DRM_TTM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS=y

# CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU is not set

#

# I2C encoder or helper chips

#

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_CH7006 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_SIL164 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VMWGFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_GMA500 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_UDL is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_AST is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGAG200 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_CIRRUS_QEMU is not set

# CONFIG_STUB_POULSBO is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

CONFIG_FB_DDC=y

# CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_WMT_GE_ROPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

CONFIG_FB_EFI=y

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I740 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_BACKLIGHT=y

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TMIO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SMSCUFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UDL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BROADSHEET is not set

# CONFIG_FB_AUO_K190X is not set

# CONFIG_EXYNOS_VIDEO is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_APPLE is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8860 is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8870 is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LM3630 is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LM3639 is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LP855X is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=1024

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE_PRECLAIM=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_KCTL_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

# CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1_SEQ is not set

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_SND_PCSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALOOP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ASIHPI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CTXFI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIOX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=64

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LOLA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LX6464ES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_UA101 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_US122L is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_6FIRE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# HID support

#

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_BATTERY_STRENGTH is not set

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

# CONFIG_UHID is not set

CONFIG_HID_GENERIC=y

#

# Special HID drivers

#

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

# CONFIG_HID_ACRUX is not set

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

# CONFIG_HID_AUREAL is not set

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

# CONFIG_HID_PRODIKEYS is not set

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

# CONFIG_HID_DRAGONRISE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_EMS_FF is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ELECOM is not set

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

# CONFIG_HID_HOLTEK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_KEYTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_HID_KYE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_UCLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_HID_WALTOP is not set

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y

# CONFIG_HID_ICADE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_TWINHAN is not set

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

# CONFIG_HID_LCPOWER is not set

# CONFIG_HID_LENOVO_TPKBD is not set

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

# CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH_DJ is not set

CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF=y

# CONFIG_LOGIRUMBLEPAD2_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIG940_FF is not set

CONFIG_LOGIWHEELS_FF=y

# CONFIG_HID_MAGICMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

# CONFIG_HID_MULTITOUCH is not set

CONFIG_HID_NTRIG=y

# CONFIG_HID_ORTEK is not set

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=y

CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=y

# CONFIG_HID_PICOLCD is not set

# CONFIG_HID_PRIMAX is not set

# CONFIG_HID_PS3REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SAITEK is not set

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=y

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y

# CONFIG_HID_SPEEDLINK is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=y

# CONFIG_HID_GREENASIA is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SMARTJOYPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_HID_TIVO is not set

CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED=y

# CONFIG_HID_THRUSTMASTER is not set

# CONFIG_HID_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_HID_WIIMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ZEROPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ZYDACRON is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SENSOR_HUB is not set

#

# USB HID support

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# I2C HID support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_HID is not set

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_XHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_COMMON=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD_DEBUGGING is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_PCI=y

# CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1362_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CHIPIDEA is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TMC is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

#

#

# also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more info

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_REALTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ENE_UB6250 is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRCABLE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ARK3116 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CH341 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP210X is not set

----------

## 666threesixes666

is acpi enabled in bios?  several things can cause it to not power down, including power supplies, motherboard shorts, bios settings, software settings.  i didnt have to have an "acpi" use flag or specifically merge a package for acpi, though my system does have acpid that i have done nothing to on a fresh install.  (im telling you about my system because it works on my system)  your best to cycle through things and test things and rule possibilities out.  your kernel is fine.  id try a live usb disk known to power down other systems to see if the system in question powers down, to rule hardware & bios out.  if it does not power down, then you know its a problem outside of the operating system.

----------

## nickel

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

>  *nickel wrote:*   Then it says: remounting / readonly and    after a couple of seconds [a number] power down and then nothing happens. I have to push down the power button. 
> 
> Enable CONFIG_ACPI in the kernel. You should also emerge acpid if you want the power button to shut down the system.

 

I did emerge acpid and laptop_mode. I started the daemons and added them to rc.

The funny thung: it did work the first time but the second don't.

That has happened before. E.g. I stopped xdm and could turn off w/o problems but then i couldn't anymore

----------

## 666threesixes666

mkultra@mksrv ~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/acpid status

 * status: stopped

try stopping the daemon to see if it powers off correctly.

----------

## nickel

 *666threesixes666 wrote:*   

> mkultra@mksrv ~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/acpid status
> 
>  * status: stopped
> 
> try stopping the daemon to see if it powers off correctly.

 

Again the same thing. First time did it work, but 2ond onwards didn't

----------

## Jaglover

Have you checked if there is a BIOS upgrade for your box?

----------

## Utsuho Reiuji

got the same problem.

after remounting the root drive, the system just hangs, no shutdown.

acpi support is set to build in in kernel and acpid is installed as well...

no idea what I have to do in order to fix this....

this happened today for the 1st time, so I guess yesterday's update must have caused this problem....

----------

## Utsuho Reiuji

the emerge.log from Saturday, but doesn't look like there's something...

```
1371241437:  *** emerge --jobs=4 --update --verbose --with-bdeps=y --deep --ask world

1371241583:  >>> emerge (1 of 6) app-i18n/man-pages-ja-20130215 to /

1371241583:  >>> emerge (2 of 6) app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.20 to /

1371241583:  === (2 of 6) Cleaning (app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.20::/usr/portage/app-crypt/gnupg/gnupg-2.0.20.ebuild)

1371241588:  === (1 of 6) Cleaning (app-i18n/man-pages-ja-20130215::/usr/portage/app-i18n/man-pages-ja/man-pages-ja-20130215.ebuild)

1371241588:  === (1 of 6) Compiling/Merging (app-i18n/man-pages-ja-20130215::/usr/portage/app-i18n/man-pages-ja/man-pages-ja-20130215.ebuild)

1371241590:  === (2 of 6) Compiling/Merging (app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.20::/usr/portage/app-crypt/gnupg/gnupg-2.0.20.ebuild)

1371241620:  === (1 of 6) Merging (app-i18n/man-pages-ja-20130215::/usr/portage/app-i18n/man-pages-ja/man-pages-ja-20130215.ebuild)

1371241625:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-i18n/man-pages-ja:0

1371241625:  === Unmerging... (app-i18n/man-pages-ja-20111020)

1371241628:  >>> unmerge success: app-i18n/man-pages-ja-20111020

1371241637:  === (1 of 6) Post-Build Cleaning (app-i18n/man-pages-ja-20130215::/usr/portage/app-i18n/man-pages-ja/man-pages-ja-20130215.ebuild)

1371241637:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 6) app-i18n/man-pages-ja-20130215 to /

1371241637:  === (2 of 6) Merging (app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.20::/usr/portage/app-crypt/gnupg/gnupg-2.0.20.ebuild)

1371241638:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-crypt/gnupg:0

1371241638:  === Unmerging... (app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.19)

1371241640:  >>> unmerge success: app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.19

1371241642:  === (2 of 6) Post-Build Cleaning (app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.20::/usr/portage/app-crypt/gnupg/gnupg-2.0.20.ebuild)

1371241642:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 6) app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.20 to /

1371241642:  >>> emerge (3 of 6) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.23 to /

1371241642:  === (3 of 6) Cleaning (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.23::/usr/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.23.ebuild)

1371241643:  === (3 of 6) Compiling/Merging (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.23::/usr/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.23.ebuild)

1371241662:  === (3 of 6) Merging (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.23::/usr/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.23.ebuild)

1371241665:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers:0

1371241665:  === Unmerging... (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.17)

1371241669:  >>> unmerge success: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.17

1371241674:  === (3 of 6) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.23::/usr/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.23.ebuild)

1371241674:  ::: completed emerge (3 of 6) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.23 to /

1371241674:  >>> emerge (4 of 6) app-emulation/wine-1.6_rc2 to /

1371241674:  === (4 of 6) Cleaning (app-emulation/wine-1.6_rc2::/usr/portage/app-emulation/wine/wine-1.6_rc2.ebuild)

1371241674:  >>> emerge (5 of 6) www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.291 to /

1371241674:  === (5 of 6) Cleaning (www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.291::/usr/portage/www-plugins/adobe-flash/adobe-flash-11.2.202.291.ebuild)

1371241674:  >>> emerge (6 of 6) kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.10.3-r1 to /

1371241674:  === (6 of 6) Cleaning (kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.10.3-r1::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdeplasma-addons/kdeplasma-addons-4.10.3-r1.ebuild)

1371241674:  === (5 of 6) Compiling/Merging (www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.291::/usr/portage/www-plugins/adobe-flash/adobe-flash-11.2.202.291.ebuild)

1371241676:  === (4 of 6) Compiling/Merging (app-emulation/wine-1.6_rc2::/usr/portage/app-emulation/wine/wine-1.6_rc2.ebuild)

1371241676:  === (6 of 6) Compiling/Merging (kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.10.3-r1::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdeplasma-addons/kdeplasma-addons-4.10.3-r1.ebuild)

1371241680:  === (5 of 6) Merging (www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.291::/usr/portage/www-plugins/adobe-flash/adobe-flash-11.2.202.291.ebuild)

1371241682:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: www-plugins/adobe-flash:0

1371241682:  === Unmerging... (www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.285)

1371241685:  >>> unmerge success: www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.285

1371241687:  === (5 of 6) Post-Build Cleaning (www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.291::/usr/portage/www-plugins/adobe-flash/adobe-flash-11.2.202.291.ebuild)

1371241687:  ::: completed emerge (5 of 6) www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.291 to /

1371241855:  === (6 of 6) Merging (kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.10.3-r1::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdeplasma-addons/kdeplasma-addons-4.10.3-r1.ebuild)

1371241858:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: kde-base/kdeplasma-addons:4

1371241858:  === Unmerging... (kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.10.3)

1371241862:  >>> unmerge success: kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.10.3

1371241866:  === (6 of 6) Post-Build Cleaning (kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.10.3-r1::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdeplasma-addons/kdeplasma-addons-4.10.3-r1.ebuild)

1371241866:  ::: completed emerge (6 of 6) kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.10.3-r1 to /

1371242560:  === (4 of 6) Merging (app-emulation/wine-1.6_rc2::/usr/portage/app-emulation/wine/wine-1.6_rc2.ebuild)

1371242567:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-emulation/wine:0

1371242567:  === Unmerging... (app-emulation/wine-1.5.31)

1371242570:  >>> unmerge success: app-emulation/wine-1.5.31

1371242573:  === (4 of 6) Post-Build Cleaning (app-emulation/wine-1.6_rc2::/usr/portage/app-emulation/wine/wine-1.6_rc2.ebuild)

1371242573:  ::: completed emerge (4 of 6) app-emulation/wine-1.6_rc2 to /

1371242573:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1371242574:  *** exiting successfully.

1371242578:  *** terminating.
```

----------

## Utsuho Reiuji

I was able to fix my problem by disabling the following 2 things in the kernel:

```
General setup --->

  [*] Configure standard kernel features (expert users) --->

Power management and ACPI options --->

  [*] Run-time PM core functionality
```

All I wanted to do was fixing hibernation and used this guide - guess that was a silly idea..

----------

## nickel

Sorry the delay.

 *Utsuho Reiuji wrote:*   

> I was able to fix my problem by disabling the following 2 things in the kernel:
> 
> ```
> General setup --->
> 
> ...

 

I did that . I recompiled my kernel w/o this 2 Options.

Once again, at first it worked, but the second time around, it didn't. 

i#m able to shutdown correctly with my ipad using ssh.

Funny thing. Ubuntu (12.04) uses systemd and it doesn't work either

----------

